# UFL1 Doral FL Closing



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

UFL1 is closing June 26. UFL2 is opening June 27. Same location, different entrance. Anybody know what's going on?


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

Never mind. I misread the email


----------

